# Telluride, Silverton Colorado



## Seip (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone know of any horse camping sites near Telluride or Silverton Co?


----------



## highline (Jan 13, 2016)

The Lower Hermosa campground is between Silverton and Durango and has a few horse sites. It's a forest service campground. There is some good riding up near Engineer Mountain.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I have not been over to Telluride. But I did several CTRs over the years where we camped right behind Purgatory by the stream. Plenty of trails right from camp to ride for several days


----------

